# Left Hand Drive 2003 Skylines



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

So do those of us that own the 2003 skylines (aka G35) get to play in this forum?

What be the consensus? Oh, yeah mine is on track to be around 320 whp NA with handling to match within two years.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

<sigh> SInce this is the "Skyline" division of NissanForums.com, then I'd have to say, "Yes, you get to play here." 

However, I strongly believe that you should post elsewhere, or they should establish this as a "GT-R" forum, so that they are seperated. It's not a hate issue; I love the new Skyline coupes for what they are. But when you're trying to get maintenace help with an R-32, or discussing the in's and out's of importing an R-34, the less junk posts the better. It's hard enough to get reliable information online for U.S. GT-R owners without having to sort out "Recommended Turbo Kit for Skyline", and "Wheel Offsets for Skyline" only to find out they're talking about the Infiniti G-35 coupe.

So please, please post elsewhere! I'm glad you own a "Skyline", and I support re-badging them wholeheartedly, but please don't contribute to the chaos that is finding info for GT-R's.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

thanks


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Can you guys help me with an alignment issue? I.E. various rear end setups for drag vs track situations? My rear suspension is nearly identical to y'all's (same as the R34 Skyline in particular).

I am currently experimenting with different setups but would like to know exactly where I should be if possible.

I think we can carry on this discussion by PM if anyone wants to address it.

My first stage is to find out the capabilities of the stock adjusments then add adjustable sway bars. I have a racing alignment shop I can use to fine tune it after I get my seat of the pants feel down.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha a g35 is no 2003 skyline. it'll never earn the name of gojira. but we can all do something new with a new engine in the nissan family.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

wrong.... but... ill let them eat you alive tomorrow...... heh heh.... im too tired


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha eat me alive? oh sure ill get flamed. no biggie


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *haha a g35 is no 2003 skyline. it'll never earn the name of gojira. but we can all do something new with a new engine in the nissan family. *


 

Yes, its a Skyline just as much as any before it. Its just not a GTR and there is a difference. A 4-door NA R33 family car is just as much a Skyline as the Godzilla. And, speaking of the Godzilla, the R33 GTR and R34 GTR are no Godzilla either. Only the R32 GTR is known as Godzilla for all the domination it did in Australia. The new V35 Skyline isn't as gorgeous as the recent past Skylines but its quite capable of 400hp+ on the stock engine and more with a built one. It'll still be one hell of a performer...not too pretty, but still a performer.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

who's "them" wwmjax??? am i being eaten alive?


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ha ha... give it a couple days... its sunday


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha, aight.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

one more day, it's monday here. let's see what happens tuesday. anticipation i say. haha


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it's been a couple days, and everyone knows im right. whooooooo.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

o well... but hey... just cuz people didnt disagree doesnt mean they agreed... just somethin to think about


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

the way i see, it's not a skyline. others may disagree. it all good. that's my two cents.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

It's a Skyline... it's just not Godzilla...
whatever it is, it's still a damn nice car.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

how bout this, it's a damn ugly "skyline"


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nothing could be (truthfully) uglier than the R34 Beast...  ...or the new GT-R prototype... which, hopefully... sees a lot more of the drawing board before it gets out.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The way you see it don't mean shit. Nissan makes the car and owns the right to the name. Nissan badges the car Skyline so that it exactly what it is. Its only American kids who are trying to look cool, although they know nothing of the Skyline history outside of Sony's Playstaion games, that are trying to say this newest generation is not a real Skyline.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

yah... like the 80's Lotus Elan was not a 'real' Lotus (but to be fair... it WASN'T) ...or the new Corollas (Levins) don't even hold a candle to the 'real' Corollas... the old Truenos and Sprinters...

people will always have a fixed image in mind for a certain car, and unfortunately, it's not always in tune with the manufacturer's vision... if they have one...


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

ok. in my own opinion. the G35 is the skyline in the U.S. but i did here talk about nissan releasing a "skyline" here in the U.S. and it is under Nissan, not infiniti. but then ofcourse, that was just the "word on the street"


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

hey niky, how is it there in philippines.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

fine... aside from the acute lack of skylines (only two or three see regular road time here...) we're just cool... lots of nice SR20 swaps and SR20DET cars here... both swap and NOT... you wouldn't believe how many Left Hand Drive 200sx (Silvia SR20DETs) are popping up around here... my eyes are beginning to goggle.

So far, it's just Exalta and me here as board regulars from the mainland, but a lot of you ex-pats on the board... welcome!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i was born in clark air force base before it became transvestite land. then mt. pinatubo told me to get the fuck off the philippines. so we left. never came back. cockroaches are huge.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> cockroaches are huge.


LOL! Yup them roaches get big at the bases!

Shout out to palngkeboy!

The new R35 doesnt look "that "Skylineish" to me...it lost that aggressive monster look and that bigass front airdam..


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

ey I'm from the Philippines too, although I became inactive in the forums for a couple of months hehe. 

Yeah for me the new R35 does not really look too "Skyline". Still like the R34 the most.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How about posting your ride at the members rides section GTSboy? 

Its nice to know someone agrees with me that the R35 doesnt quite look Skylineish...well so does the Toyota Corolla Altis..
Nissans making their new cars jump out of the family tree...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

it's nice we have same thoughts. the end of skylineish is when the r34 stopped production. so what you see is what you get. g35 is some new one, prolly branded it skyline so ppl will go after it. haha.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

actually, for some reason, nissan cars here in the U.S. doesn't really look "tough" anymore. like the new maximas, and that new suv, whats it called, the murano? it looks like they were made for, dare i say it.....OLD PEOPLE!!!!! but i sure do love the new 2004 quest. SWEEEEEEET!!!!! 4 sunroofs, NICE!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah i noticed that too...the Murano aint got a thing against the X-Trail, of which a luxury editon is being built especially for the Philippines again (and Taiwan)..hehe we have the luxury editions of the Cefiro, Sentra and the X-Trail..oh yeah Skylines are cheaper to import here...minimum taxes (if you have the right connections)

by the way Palengkeboy, check out my sig.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

nice car dude! man, is that aubrey miles!?!


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

hey exalta, i thought cars in P.I. were right hand drive.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Nope... it's all LHD...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

g35=350z=fairlady Z ="Z car"...it all adds up...


----------

